# Hello from Norway.



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

Hi all! I am not sure what to write about myself, but here are a few words 

I am a 27 year old woman from Norway. I have 6 cats in the ages between 3years and 5month. 

I allsow voluenteer for a local cat shelter. Right now i have 2 resque cats here in fosterhome 

My nickname CCW is ofcorse short for Crazy catwoman 

Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Velcomen! (is that how you spell it!) My grandmother was full blooded Norwegian and her father from the Telemarken area of Norway. Glad to have you here. Always nice to have people who rescue and voluteer in no kill shelters. I would be interested in hearing about your shelter work and state of affairs for cats in Norway.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! You have a lot of cats! I'd love to see pictures.

A little while back I took a few days to learn how to read/pronounce Norwegian. Heh, so now I could roughly read the language aloud (no promises on if I'd know enough to omit silent letters outside of a few basic rules) but have no idea what I'm saying. :lol: Unfortunately my studying of it hasn't gone beyond that yet.


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for the greetings! That's so nice of you 

Mitts & Tess; If i just read out load that you wrote, it's the right word!  But it is spelled Velkommen  
Oh, wow! So you have norwegian blood in you! Good for you!  lol
Telemarken is pretty. Do you know where in telemarken she was from?  I'm from Trøndelag area. But now I live in Bergen city in Hordaland area.
I will tell more about my work, and how much we who work with cats have to do. In norway there are almost no rules and we don't have a animal police or anything, so we are working our asses off.

Carmel; Thank you so much  
lol, yes i have a lot of cats. it was not planed, but 5 of them are fostercats that we just fell in love with to much  I will post pictures soon  I do not know if there is an place here just to introduce our cats? I'll see what i'll find  
Oh, cool! What made you want to learn norwegian?  LOL! That's just like me with german, i am realy good at reading it and saying what i read, but i only actualy understand a small part of it! What do you know in norwegian than? I can translate it for you! 

Now im gonna see if i find out how to get an avatar


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome!!
Your country and that whole area has fascinated me to the point where I am reading mysteries set in Nordic areas and have changed my mind about going to Italy instead to Norway! And I love the cold!!!
What a great thing you are doing volunteering and fostering kitties.

This is a great site. 
Again, Welcome!


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

Thank you wallycat! 
Really? What is it that fascinetes you about norway and the rest of this area? :O For me it is like "okey, we have pretty nature and money, but that's it " LOL And I HATE the cold! That area where I am from have snow 5 month every year!  But where I live now we have snow only a week or two  wuhu!  But it rains alot than


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I think not having been there but reading about how efficient (ecology and design) people are, the uniqueness-yet-european culture...just fascinates me. I also think of it as very civilized, clean and people-friendly.


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

Ah, like that!  Many people are interested in norway becouse of the history with the vikings and the black metal and stuff like that. But it sound like you are more interessted in norway as it is today . And you are right in what you write, if you compaire it to other contries. And we are maby a bit to people friendly. You know a country is peoplefriendly and safe when the police don't wear weapons  
Have you thinked about where you want to go in norway?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Really! Your police dont carry weapons? Is violent crime unusual? Where Im living in the US near the Mexican border it is super violent with all the problems coming up from drug runners, armed coyotes smuggling illegals thru the desert & mountains. Youd be crazy not to be armed here.

Ill have to dig out a family tree book to see where my family was from in Norway! I know it was a farming community with a traditional Norwegian style church there! I guess Telemarken is considered like a county?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

CCW, I saw this picture of Norway on a friend's Facebook page the other day and was knocked out by it. This is spectacular! Do you know where in Norway it is?


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

October said:


> CCW, I saw this picture of Norway on a friend's Facebook page the other day and was knocked out by it. This is spectacular! Do you know where in Norway it is?



That is Tromsø  It is in north norway  Google Tromsø and you will be blown away


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

Oh NO! I lied! Sorry, it is Svolvær! The mountens fooled me!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I googled both cities and they are gorgeous!! Beautiful places to see and live. I can see how you'd get them confused.

Mylita


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

:lol: Yes, it is great to live that far north, it is sooo clean!  
But if someone like mountens they should come to the city where I live now, it is called "the city between the seven mountens"


----------

